# Muzzy Extreme Duty Bowfishing Kit?



## Fish218

Any one used this kit?  Goods/Bads?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## TBass

I think it's an outstanding deal!!!  The only thing I'm not crazy about is the Fast Flight line that comes with it, but plenty other people prefer that line.  I have set up several friends bows with this kit.  Even on ebay you can get a deal on this kit.  No better way to get started.  Be sure you also buy some safety slides for your arrow.


----------



## castandblast

never had any complaints with any of muzzy products or their customer service.


----------



## Fish218

Thanks a ton for the quick responses....  What are "safety slides"?
I recently left GA, much to my dismay, but am now in the VA/DC area.  Been fishing Shad in the Potomac the last two weeks and have seen about 10 snakeheads from the bank.  Talked to the VA Dept. of Fish and Game and bow fishing is a legal means as they don't care how you do it but they want snakeheads dead..... so I am a newbie and looking to get into it quickly....!!!!


----------



## castandblast

safety slide is the thing you tie your line to on. I only use it on the AMS bottle retriever style reels. I don't, and many other do not use them on the zebco push button style reels. If you do use a safety slide, just make sure its in front of your rest. 

http://www.backwaterbowfishing.com/onlinestore/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=317


----------



## Fish218

Thanks!


----------



## eman1885

if you are using a zebco style reel do not use the safety slides. they will let you draw the bow without pushing the button on the reel.


----------



## TBass

I've always used safety slides and everyone I've ever bowfished with has always used them.  They are much more user friendly.  I have never had any issues nor have I ever heard of anyone having any issues and all any of us shoot is spincast reels.  I have a shakespeare and a Muzzy and they work great with 200# Power Pro line.  It's all just preference.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

If you use a safety slide with a spincast reel you need to use their rod adapter otherwise if you forget to push the button you can draw and shoot the bow and either you will lose an arrow break a pickup pin. Only use safty slides when using AMS bottle reels or hand wrap style reel and always use them with these style reels but if you use them with any spincast reel your asking for problems just tie to the back its much easier and safer


----------



## thompsonsz71

ive been using slides with my spinners for 5 or so years now? never had a problem... i do prefer ring slides over the ams... i used to tie to the back but cant anymore because of my rest.... just have to make sure you press the button!


----------



## Stickemdeep

Don't use slides and get u some monkey wire


----------



## markland

Works for me!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Good grief thats a huge fish


----------



## SELFBOW

markland said:


> Works for me!!!



Showoff


----------



## markland

Hehehehehe!!


----------



## BigSwole

I used this kit. Everything works great and is a great way to get started. Only complaint i had was getting the line on the reel. It was a pita but that was prob more of me in a rush to go fishing than anything else.

I tie to the back and have had no problems. If you gorget to push the button, it will remind you.


----------



## markland

Just make a small loop in your line to use as a slip loop and then double wrap that around the spool and your done.


----------



## BigSwole

Yeah i read the directions 10x and couldnt understand it. So i wrapped it by hand a few times and that got it started.

Only thing now after shooting a few times my line is twisting and i keep trying to untwist it


----------



## markland

If your line get's twisted just try hanging the arrow 3-4 ft off the bow for a few seconds and let it untwist some and that should help, if it is twisted badly, take the arrow off the line and unspool the line out behind the boat as your moving along and then rewind it back on and that should be good.  Sometimes you just have to stop shooting and let it untwist a little bit, but should not be a big problem unless your line is slipping on the spool then it will twist up.


----------



## BigSwole

Alright ill try that, whats the best way to get the fish off the arrow? I just dropped my lb-dge to 46 lbs, idk what it was before but i was getting all passthroughs.

Its an onieda screaming eagle


----------



## markland

Yep that's pretty heavy for normal bowfishing,  I shoot my Osprey on 40# for big fish and lower it when shooting smaller stuff in shallow water.  I don't want a pass thru, just the point thru the fish.  Most guys are shooting in the 30# range with their bows.
If your using slides that might contribute to your line twisting and we do not recommend using slides with a spin cast reel as it is possible to shoot the arrow without the button being pushed which could break your line, loose your arrow or damage the reel.  If you tie to the back with a loop and shoot thru a fish, just pop the loop off, pull the line thru the fish and reloop on your arrow, very easy!


----------



## BigSwole

Im not shooting slides. I watched the video obg had a bowfishingcountry and i saw where it would snap the line and not come back st meso im comfortable shooting it tied to the back.

Im going to keep fine tuning it lower and lower till i find the sweet spot, i just dont want to find a big fish and have it tuned too low for a ethical shot. Plus that would really make me mad to lose a big one from tuning it too low.


----------



## markland

I just adjust mine to where I get the penetration I need on the bigger fish and not so much that I have to stop the boat to pull my arrow out of the bottom, 38-40# seems to work well for me.  Good luck!


----------



## BigSwole

Thanks markland,

Will the gar points work decent on the carp. I see mostly gar and i honestly dont knoe the difference in the 2 points. 

I just got my oneida tuned and my muzzy finger savers installed. I put it all on by myself friday night trying to go and i was close to up and down level but i was way off to the right. 

Hopefully ill hit more now.


----------



## markland

I shoot carp tips 99% of the time, the only time I use the gar points are for real rocky conditions or when specifically going after big gar, sharks, or alligtors.
The gar point holds up better to rock impacts but the carp tip makes a smaller hole in the fish.  I also bend my barbs as close to the point body as possible and still pivot around the shaft, this keeps the barbs tight to the body and makes a smaller hole in the fish as well and more flesh for the barbs to hold onto.  I cut my losses in half by bending my barbs in.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

The gar tips pull out really badly when you go for softer flesh fish like carp, suckers, and shad


----------



## BigSwole

Ok that sounds good then, i have the carp tipd arrow that came with the kit and another arrow with a carp tip that i bought. I havent even opened it out of the packaging yet, luckily i havent had to use another arrow yet.


----------

